# Uncle Bud's CBD Sublingual Tinctures



## Dawn (Jan 19, 2021)

*Uncle Bud’s 1000mg CBD Sublingual Tincture

About: *Use once per day or when needed – before bed, before & after a workout, or throughout your workday. Take one full dropper, Place drops under the tongue and hold for 30 seconds before swallowing. You can also mix Uncle Bud’s 1000mg CBD Extract Tincture into a beverage or food.

*Price: *$46.99

*Link:* https://www.unclebudshemp.com/product/uncle-buds-1000mg-hemp-extract-sublingual/



*Uncle Bud’s 1000mg CBD Sublingual with 500mg Vitamin C

About:* Uncle Bud’s CBD Sublingual with Vitamin C contains 1000mg of CBD Oil and 500mg of Vitamin C in each 30mL bottle. Use once per day or when needed – before bed, before & after a workout, or throughout your workday. Take one full dropper, Place drops under the tongue and hold for 30 seconds before swallowing. You can also mix Uncle Bud’s CBD sublingual into a beverage or food. Uncle Bud’s CBD Sublingual with Vitamin C has an orange flavor with stevia sweetener.

*Price:* $46.99

*Link:* https://www.unclebudshemp.com/product/uncle-buds-1000mg-cbd-sublingual-with-500mg-vitamin-c/



*Uncle Bud’s 1000mg CBD Sublingual with 50mg Elderberry

About:* Uncle Bud’s CBD Sublingual with Elderberry contains 1000mg of CBD Oil and 50mg of Elderberry in each 30mL bottle. Use once per day or when needed – before bed, before & after a workout, or throughout your workday. Take one full dropper, Place drops under the tongue and hold for 30 seconds before swallowing. You can also mix Uncle Bud’s CBD sublingual into a beverage or food. Uncle Bud’s CBD Sublingual with Elderberry has a berry flavor with stevia sweetener.

*Price:* $46.99


----------

